# New VintageSchwinn.com paints and PRIMER !!



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 21, 2011)

To those of you looking for a great quality and appropriate color primer, I just had my original can of "Schwinn Primer" color and formula matched and will be offering it for sale at $13.95 a can. It has a light fill quality to help "perfect" surface scratches and imperfections as well as being the EXACT color match that Schwinn used to achieve the PERFECT color once paint is applied. Anyone interested, shoot me an email, thanks!!!!  

I am also having matched as I type this, Schwinn Spitfire Blue, Schwinn Holiday Rose and Schwinn Lime, should be available withing 10 days !!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 21, 2011)

My costs to produce paint have significantly gone up, but the discounted rate to Cabe members is $26 per can.  If anyone needs some, just let me know..


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 26, 2011)

*paint*

i would be interested in some radiant blue for a 64
american deluxe if avalible


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Bob

I don't have any of the metallics or any paints other than the '30s through mid '50s.  You might try Pete Aronson at www.Hyper-Formance.com for the Middleweight and Sting-Ray colors.

Thanks!


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 26, 2011)

*paint*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I don't have any of the metallics or any paints other than the '30s through mid '50s.  You might try Pete Aronson at www.Hyper-Formance.com for the Middleweight and Sting-Ray colors.
> 
> Thanks!



thank you i will try them


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 26, 2011)

Aaron did you get my PM Re: Phantom colors? I'm needing that orangy-red that's used on the Black Phantom darts....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, that orangy-red is a faded "Schwinn Bright Red" that was used on the Phantom.  Using it on aged paint won't look good.  Is it an original bike ??

Thanks!

A


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 27, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Yeah, that orangy-red is a faded "Schwinn Bright Red" that was used on the Phantom.  Using it on aged paint won't look good.  Is it an original bike ??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> A





It's a '52 that's been prepped.... It's a clean slate.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 27, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> It's a '52 that's been prepped.... It's a clean slate.





Yeah, should be Schwinn Bright Red.  It's what they used from the '30s up through the '50s, nonmetallic red.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

Schwinn Holiday Rose


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Spitfire Blue" and "True Ivory"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Coach Green" and "True Ivory"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Cobalt Blue" and "True Ivory"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"DX Blue" and "True Ivory"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Schwinn Red" and "Schwinn Black"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

Schwinn "Lime Green"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

Schwinn "Maroon" and "True Ivory"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Mead Brown" and "Mead Tan"


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 11, 2011)

"Coach Green" and "Light Green"


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> My costs to produce paint have gone up, but the special discounted rate to Cabe members of $22 per can still stands, if anyone needs some, just let me know..




Do you have the Mead Ranger colors too? Brown and Ivory? Or are they Brown and White? And do you need a special primer too?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 8, 2012)

Ed

Yes, I have Mead Brown and Mead Tan as well as True Ivory.  I always use a red oxide primer to achieve the right color.  I have matched red oxide primer or can let you know some good ones at Sherwin-Williams that are a very close match.

A


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Ed
> 
> Yes, I have Mead Brown and Mead Tan as well as True Ivory.  I always use a red oxide primer to achieve the right color.  I have matched red oxide primer or can let you know some good ones at Sherwin-Williams that are a very close match.
> 
> A




Cool. I think I'm going to need all three.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out the new and improved site at:  http://vintageschwinn.com/about.html 

Improved Schwinn photo library, decals and paints page !!


----------



## In The Fade (Jan 28, 2012)

I purchased some bright red from you a while back in pint cans. What type of thinner do you suggest?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi 
Sorry for the delayed response, I just noticed your message!!  

I use Sherwin-Williams "Cool Reducer," although you can use many different combos.  Best thing is to ask a Sherwin-Williams store in your locale what they'd recommend.  It has a lot to do with the temperature and humidity of your particular location.  I live in Portland, Oregon, where it's in the 40s and 50s this time of year, so it may just depend entirely on where you're located.

Thanks!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 8, 2012)

If you need any help, just holler..


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you have any primers for the Prewar Columbia or know what to get?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 20, 2012)

With most prewar bikes, Columbias included, they used a red oxide primer.  Your best bet is to use a super high quality red oxide with a fill quality to it.  Do not use the "box store" type primers such as from Home Depot, a hardware store, etc, or you are cutting yourself quite short.  I would get the best quality primer you can get your hands on from an automotive paint supplier (i.e. Sherwin-Williams, etc.).


----------



## dungo (Mar 13, 2012)

I completely recommend vintageschwinnn.com... Great service.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Dungo!  Glad you liked the paint!


----------



## Mickey (Apr 21, 2012)

*Help with color match pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeese*

Looking for a color match for the 1962-63 "Radiant Red" color....can anyone point me in the right direction....would prefer powdercoating but will accept whatever available.
Thanks


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 1, 2012)

Soon to add NEW COLORS:  Chicago Cycle Supply Dark Blue and Chicago Cycle Supply Light Blue


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 22, 2012)

Chicago Cycle Supply Dark Blue and Chicago Cycle Supply Light Blue are NOW AVAILABLE, Thanks !


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have any examples of the "ChiCyCo Dark Blue"? My email is taylorj@gonzaga.edu


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, check out eBay item:  160824698618

Both ChiCyCO Dark Blue and Light Blue are pictured.

Thanks!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to take some pictures of the bike in question because it seems to be a much darker blue.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 27, 2013)

I need three cans of paint. What is the best way to order? The site seems to let you buy one can at a time and how do I take advantage of the Cabe discount? Thanks, JT.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking for some touch up paints for a 1956 Spitfire. Is the color listed as "red" on your site one that matches the 1950s red, or is it another red? It looks fairly close on my monitor. I think the color was called "Spitfire red" in the catalog.


----------



## Joseph FINN (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking for 1936 Indian red

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone have a suggestion?  I purchased from Vintage Schwinn recently, and have a problem with the paint I received. Can't get a response to my emails, either to the address listed on website, or to the one on the paypal invoice.  No phone listed.
Is this typical for Vintage Schwinn?


----------



## Ken G (Sep 11, 2017)

Ken G said:


> Anyone have a suggestion?  I purchased from Vintage Schwinn recently, and have a problem with the paint I received. Can't get a response to my emails, either to the address listed on website, or to the one on the paypal invoice.  No phone listed.
> Is this typical for Vintage Schwinn?


----------



## Ken G (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like a technical problem with email led to my not hearing from Vintage Schwinn.  Have been in contact with Aaron, he's taking care of the issue.  All's well!  Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## oquinn (Jun 19, 2018)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> "Cobalt Blue" and "True Ivory"



Will 1 can paint a rear fender and a chaingaurd?


----------



## oquinn (Jul 13, 2018)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> To those of you looking for a great quality and appropriate color primer, I just had my original can of "Schwinn Primer" color and formula matched and will be offering it for sale at $13.95 a can. It has a light fill quality to help "perfect" surface scratches and imperfections as well as being the EXACT color match that Schwinn used to achieve the PERFECT color once paint is applied. Anyone interested, shoot me an email, thanks!!!!
> 
> I am also having matched as I type this, Schwinn Spitfire Blue, Schwinn Holiday Rose and Schwinn Lime, should be available withing 10 days !!








Do you have this color?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like Cobalt Blue from your pic?  PM me some better pics, maybe out in the sun, can tell for sure, thanks!


----------

